# 1925 Boy Scouts Master at Arms Badge



## lklawson (May 6, 2008)

I have republished (free for download, as usual) the 1925 Boy Scouts Master at Arms Badge training booklet.  Special thanks to Robert Reinberger of http://www.budoforum.net 

It is available at:
http://stores.lulu.com/lawson

Blurb follows:
It has long been known that the Boy Scouts issued a Master at Arms Badge.  In the United States, the Badge was retired in 1911.  In various European nations the badge lives on and can be fulfilled with many great sports such as target shooting with firearms, Archery, or after-school Asian martial arts.  However, in the mind of many western martial artists, it lives on as a pale shadow of its former self, consisting all too often of a note from the boys Sensei saying, yes, he attends class regularly. 

Ah, but in the good old days, when things were always so much better, the politicians representing the will of the people, the youth polite, and the grass greener, the Master at Arms Badge reflected a more western heritage by requiring, as it did, skill in any two of Singlestick, Fencing, Boxing, Quarterstaff, Ju Jitsu, Wrestling, or Gymnastics (with the most coveted text by WMA researchers being on Singlestick and Quarterstaff being).

While myth, as usual, overshadows reality, it was with great excitement that I read the post by Robert Reinberger of http://www.budoforum.net when he made the 1925 English text available in raw scans.  I am truly grateful that he has preserved the original text and subsequently gave me permission to republish.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## arnisador (May 6, 2008)

Jujutsu in 1911? I know it had been demo'ed here, but didn't think it was at all widespread!


----------



## lklawson (May 6, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Jujutsu in 1911? I know it had been demo'ed here, but didn't think it was at all widespread!


The booklet is from 1925.  By that time it had really taken off.  Catch-as-Catch-Can wrestlers like George Hackenschmidt, "Farmer" Burns, and Frank Gotch were discussing it in their writings.  There was a huge "Boxing vs. Jiu-Jitsu" debate going on.

The date for the introduction of Ju Jitsu to the west has got to be (semi) officially 1899.  This is when Edward William Barton-Wright introduced his "New Art of Self Defense" to London (soon to be called "Bartitsu") in Pearson's Magazine.  The bare-hand portion of it, and the portion which was demonstrated in the first two Pearson's articles was Ju Jitsu pure and simple.  The first article even had the demonstrators photographed in dogi and hakama.  It was an instant sensation.  You can see Ju Jutsu/Jiu Jitsu/etc. discussed in everything from Allanson-Winn's books (Lord Headly) through newspaper and magazine articles, to various self defense schools and salles in the early 20th Century.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 6, 2008)

*Very* cool

Thank you!


----------



## shesulsa (May 6, 2008)

Dad and several older vets have told me that Judo/Ju Jutsu was the first "martial art" instruction systems brought into the military and it would make sense that Boy Scouts would emulate that as they are geared toward the military.


----------



## lklawson (May 6, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Dad and several older vets have told me that Judo/Ju Jutsu was the first "martial art" instruction systems brought into the military


I guess that depends on how you define "martial art."

Instructed, practised, codified martial "arts" have been taught in the military since forever.  Military saber, bayonet, and Lance followed Lance, Arming Sword, Pike/Bill/Spear, and Longsword, etc.  All of which were codified with ranks and tests and even secret societies.

Now, the first Asian martial art to be brought whole cloth (more or less) to a Western military was Ju Jitsu and Judo.  Applegate and Fairbairn are largely responsible for this.  Colorful characters, they!  Personally, I think that Applegate brought it in before Fairbairn and he drew heavily not just on Judo but also on Chinese martial arts because of his time in Shanghai, but who did what first is heavily debated.



> and it would make sense that Boy Scouts would emulate that as they are geared toward the military.


I believe it more likely that they included Ju Jitsu because of it's popularity at the time.  There's a lot about Scouts that is "geared" similar to the military but there's quite a bit that isn't (more, IMO).

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## shesulsa (May 6, 2008)

lklawson said:


> Now, the first Asian martial art to be brought whole cloth (more or less) to a Western military was Ju Jitsu and Judo.


That's what I meant, yes.



> I believe it more likely that they included Ju Jitsu because of it's popularity at the time.  There's a lot about Scouts that is "geared" similar to the military but there's quite a bit that isn't (more, IMO).


Could be the popularity factor, but ... then again the badgework requirements 
point more to aptitude  in a general ability to handle oneself and just about any conflict where man-to-man combat is involved.  I look at the handbook and see a variety of sources for "civilized" combat.  

Further, my intent was to point to the similarities between BS and military structure. There is, indeed, a very large amount of activity not necessarily geared toward military endeavor in scouting, though there is a core element that _is_.


----------



## tellner (May 6, 2008)

Very very kewl! Thanks for finding and sharing this.

Judo/Ju Jutsu may have been the first Asian martial art widely taught in Western militaries. But it is far from the first martial art taught. What do you think military training is? There were systematic programs in everything from the sword, bayonet, firearms, lance, club, boxing, wrestling, group tactics, cavalry maneuvers, _et cetera ad infinitum ad nauseam_ since forever.


----------



## frank raud (May 6, 2008)

lklawson said:


> Now, the first Asian martial art to be brought whole cloth (more or less) to a Western military was Ju Jitsu and Judo. Applegate and Fairbairn are largely responsible for this. Colorful characters, they! Personally, I think that Applegate brought it in before Fairbairn and he drew heavily not just on Judo but also on Chinese martial arts because of his time in Shanghai, but who did what first is heavily debated.
> Kirk


 
Judo was introduced to the American Army by Capt smith during WWI. I beleive you are confused on Applegate and Fairbairn, as Fairbairn was in the Shanghai Municipal Police, then taught the British Commandos. Applegate was tasked by William Donovan to learn everything about unarmed combat, and trained under Fairbairn and Sykes.

Could it be the history is too recent for you, Kirk ?


----------



## lklawson (May 6, 2008)

frank raud said:


> Judo was introduced to the American Army by Capt smith during WWI. I beleive you are confused on Applegate and Fairbairn, as Fairbairn was in the Shanghai Municipal Police, then taught the British Commandos. Applegate was tasked by William Donovan to learn everything about unarmed combat, and trained under Fairbairn and Sykes.
> 
> Could it be the history is too recent for you, Kirk ?


Yes, you're right of course.

I plead that WWII Combatives really isn't my specialty.  I really only get interested in in when you get to Bowie and some of the other knife.  Mea Culpa.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## shesulsa (May 6, 2008)

tellner said:


> Judo/Ju Jutsu may have been the first Asian martial art widely taught in Western militaries.





lklawson said:


> Now, the first Asian martial art to be brought whole cloth (more or less) to a Western military was Ju Jitsu and Judo.





shesulsa said:


> That's what I meant, yes.



I'm well aware that pugilism, weaponry and all the things you mentioned are "martial" arts.  I clarified my statement above. Thanks.


----------



## Quarterstaff (Mar 25, 2010)

lklawson said:


> I have republished (free for download, as usual) the 1925 Boy Scouts Master at Arms Badge training booklet. Special thanks to Robert Reinberger of http://www.budoforum.net
> 
> It is available at:
> http://stores.lulu.com/lawson
> ...


 
I have some experience of teaching quaterstaff to the scouts. The staffs were lost form the standard uniform in the 1960's though lots of groups still use them. My Grandfather was a scout leader befor ww2. I have lots of pictures of him with his staff. Great post, thank you.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 25, 2010)

Frank Alanson Lombard wrote about Jiujitsu from Kyoto, Japan, in his book, "Pre-Meiji Education in Japan" in 1913.



> Outside of the home, even during the Dark Ages of Japan's history, the children of samurai were taught in the temple schools and in private institutions. During the period of increased attention to education under the Tokugawa, they enjoyed greater opportunities for literary culture; but book-learning was never highly valued by the true samurai whose intelligence rejoiced rather in deeds than words. His education often included poetical composition and familiarity with Confucian ethics; but he was primarily a man of action and regarded philosophy only as an aid to character and literature as an amusement. By far the greater number of the samurai received no formal literary training; yet they were trained men.
> 
> Training in the art of fencing, archery, _jiujitsu, _horsemanship and the use of the spear formed the bulk of their education outside of the home. It was severe ; and each exercise, apart from skill, was supposed to impart some culture of character. For example, archery developed that composure of nerve which has very direct relation to self-control; and the very essence of _jiujitsu _consists in self-restraint which allows the foe to injure himself by his own unchecked onslaught.
> 
> Such was the emphasis placed upon self-control that it would seem that the samurai must have realized some great temptation to passion within his native character. The Japanese have been called stoical. Rather by nature they are strongly emotional, while their stoicism has been acquired by training. No one can deny the stoic element. It is most apparent in all the common experiences of life and upon occasions of great crisis; yet it is not the stoicism of the unfeeling but of those trained to control their feelings under all circumstances for which they can have been prepared. The unusual at times reveals the fire, and the restraint once broken often proves the strength of the passion which had been held in check.



Likewise, we find the New York Times talking about jiujitsu in 1905:

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=9B0DEED9103AE733A25751C0A96F9C946497D6CF



> JIU-JITSU.; H. Irving Hancock's Informing Book on the Japanese Science.
> September 2, 1905, Saturday
> Section: SATURDAY REVIEW OF BOOKS, Page BR571, 983 words
> THIS book is to be studied more by its pictures than by its text. The authors, one an American who has studied and practiced jiu-jitsu in Japan and the other a native of that country and once an instructor of the art in Doshisha College, Kioto, have prepared a series of 500 illustrations, showing with great clearness nearly every detail in that branch of physical culture known as jiu-jitsu



Check this out - fun commentary in a Philadelphia newspaper about what a 'humbug' Jujitsu is!

http://tiny.cc/nwg1b

This would also seem to indicate that Jiujitsu was all the rage at the time (1905) in the USA!

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=9400E6DA103EE733A25757C0A9649C946797D6CF



> JIU-JITSU AS IN JAPAN.; E.H. Harriman's Troupe of Six Clever Wrestlers and Swordsmen.
> February 4, 1906, Sunday
> 
> Section: Picturial Section, Page 9, 327 words
> ...


----------



## lklawson (Mar 26, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> This would also seem to indicate that Jiujitsu was all the rage at the time (1905) in the USA!


The turn of the Century was absolutely an important time for japanese martial arts in the West.  E.W. Barton-Wright introduced JJ to England circa 1899, opening his own JKD-esque school which mixed JJ, Boxing, Wrestling, la Savate, and la Canne de Armes.  Barton-Wright showcased his Japanese instructors to a skeptical but very interested public.  After Barton-Wrights "Bartitsu" school closed a very short few years later his JJ instructors went on to either teach in their own traditional JJ schools opened in the West or to wrestle on the Vaudeville circuit.  These wrestling exhibitions and challenges were massively popular.  The attendees were typically rooting for the home-town-hero/western-style-wrestler.  While these were popular and the "home town advantage" was to the western wrestler, the JJ fella (often Tani or Uyenishi) typically won.  Though often these wins were tainted by the requirement of using Judo/JJ rules and accouterments such as allowing chokes, or requiring the challenger wear a judogi, the public was fascinated with JJ and slowly began to accept JJ as a viable alternative to western self defense "Manly Arts" styles.  Add to this that JJ was exotic as well, and you have a winning combination.

Naturally it didn't take long to cross the ocean from England to America.

Teddy Roosevelt trained in Judo and don't forget that Maeda went to South America.

All in all, yes, Japanese Jiu-Jitsu was very much in the public consciousness in the first part of the 20th Century.  It spawned challenge matches, competitors, books, even variations on the theme such as Len Lanius' "American Jiu-Jitsu" (aka at the time "Yankee Jiu Jitsu").  

There is also good evidence that JJ was influential upon western wrestling styles as well.  Though there is documented evidence of chokes and joint-locks in western Catch-as-Catch-Can wrestling, the influx of JJ added a heightened focus on these elements which had not been there before.  This lead to the development (or perhaps "smuggled in techniques") of additional and more sophisticated joint locks.  Gotch's famous "Toe Hold" is an example.  Gotch personally claims that he developed it himself.  While this may be true, it seems likely that he would not have given it much consideration had the interest not been piqued by the influx of such efforts with JJ.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

